# usb storage, another one

## stm

ok, i guess i have gone trough all usb storage related topics in this forum and i still can't get it to work. i'm probably missing the most obvious point. i have compiled the kernel with all the required modules, scsi, scsi disk, usb, ehci, uhci, usb mass storage. no success. and i don't have a /dev/sd*

dmesg tells me:

```

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.7-3, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=2 (error=-71)

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d-7-3, assigned address 3

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=3 (error=-71)

```

what am i doing wrong?

the hdd is working, tested with another pc and with knoppix on this one.

thx in advance.

----------

## stm

come on, don't let me down. i know you guys can help me <:

----------

## tuxlover

As I just wrote in another thread, please provide the output of lsmod and lspci -v

Also, have you tried the hotplug script?

```
emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default
```

----------

## stm

ye, i already emerged hotplug.

here are the outputs

lsmode:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

sd_mod                 10860   0  (unused)

usb-storage            56608   0  (unused)

hid                    13544   0  (unused)

uhci                   22992   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               15176   0  (unused)

usbcore                55488   1  [usb-storage hid uhci ehci-hcd]

e100                   44388   1

ide-tape               40080   0  (autoclean)

st                     27052   0  (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               62388   2  (autoclean) [sd_mod usb-storage st]

```

lspci -v:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 01)

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [e4] #09 [0105]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        Memory behind bridge: f9000000-fa1fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f82fffff

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation: Unknown device 00c5

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 2440 [size=32]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2) (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation: Unknown device 00c5

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 2460 [size=32]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3) (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation: Unknown device 00c5

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 2480 [size=32]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2 (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation: Unknown device 00c5

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at f8800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #0a [2080]

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB PCI Bridge (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

        Memory behind bridge: f8300000-f85fffff

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB LPC Interface Controller (rev 01)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation: Unknown device 00c5

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at 24c0 [size=16]

        Memory at 20000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation: Unknown device 00c5

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 2400 [size=64]

        Memory at f8800400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Memory at f8800600 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 460] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 8670

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        Memory at f9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at f8200000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)

        Subsystem: Compaq Computer Corporation: Unknown device 0091

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 11

        Memory at f8300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 1000 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

```

----------

## tuxlover

Mmmh...

After you've plugged the disk in (hotplug running), what is underneath /dev/scsi/...?

lsmod looks good... the only difference on my machine is that I have general scsi support (scsi_mod) compiled into the kernel.

lspci looks good too, almost the same on my machine:

```
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 001f

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #0a [2080]
```

Anyway, the error message dmesg is telling you about doesn't look too good. Doesn't it say anything else?

Which kernel are you using?

----------

## stm

/dev/scsi is empty.

there ain't any other error message about usb, only the assigned address stuff i've already posted.

i'm currently using the 2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1 kernel.

another thing i noticed, the usb-storage modules isn't loaded after i plugged in the drive. shouldn't hotplug do that? anyway, i loaded the modules manually, no success tho. and loading the vfat module manually gives me the following errors:

```

Using /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_search_long_Rbbfa3c64

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_add_entries_Re094ac44

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_read_super_R1a06b339

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_brelse_R04ba3018

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_scan_R83202404

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_notify_change_R45382c22

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_detach_Ra44e76dc

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_mark_buffer_dirty_Rca0acb79

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_build_inode_R484651b0

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_new_dir_Rcd26a7ff

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat__get_entry_R77831523

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_date_unix2dos_Rc49edbc0

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_attach_Ra8d179c9

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.o: unresolved symbol fat_dir_empty_R313afe43

```

looks like my vfat modules is broken. i'm gonna try to rebuild it.

----------

## tuxlover

mmmaybe you forgot to do make modules modules_install after recompiling your kernel? the messages from vfat look like it... although it would be strange that many of your other modules seem to work.

----------

## stm

i noticed that i tried to load the modules with insmod. with modprobe it works.. mmh.

----------

## angryelephant

try looking under /dev/sda*. that's where my usb storage pops up. you might also need to do a hotplug restart at runtime. i know it sort of defeats the purpose of hotplug, but it makes my memory stick show up.

----------

## tuxlover

 *stm wrote:*   

> and i don't have a /dev/sd* 

 

 *angryelephant wrote:*   

> try looking under /dev/sda*.

 

don't take me wrong, but I wish people would actually read the original post before posting  :Wink: 

----------

## stm

no more ideas? really frustrating that i can boot up with knoppix and access the drive but can't get it to work with gentoo :/

----------

## cylgalad

Have you tried this script : http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/rescan-scsi-bus.sh ? Maybe it's also good with usb  :Smile: 

----------

## stm

i tried it, but no success.

any other idea? i don't want to use knoppix..  :Smile: 

----------

## quadbox

I've been having this EXACT same problem for ages, and it's really pissing me off.  It happens with kernel 2.4.x, 2.5.x and 2.6.x.  What's more, it seems the EXACT SAME DEVICE works absolutely fine with a usb1.1 controller, but refuses to work with an EHCI (usb2.0) controller.  It is very, very annoying.

Can any devs tell us what on earth error 71 is?

----------

## quadbox

 *stm wrote:*   

>  i don't want to use knoppix.. 

 

Wouldn't help you stm, it's not gentoo specific.

----------

## tSp

you might want to have a look at the sg3_utils package that has helped me a zillion times with usb thumbdrives, etc.....

http://www.torque.net/sg/u_index.html

its not in portage, so you'll have to go to the web site and grab the source code.  They have a lot of information on the web site and here is a walk-through I did for the MLUG on Redhat (but should be the same on Gentoo too)

http://www.maysville-linux-users-group.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4

edited to include:  since I did not have my thumbdrive or usb card readers working in gentoo yet, I just verified that walk-through does work and that the sg3_utils package does compile fine on Gentoo using kernel 2.6.0

----------

## quadbox

 *tSp wrote:*   

> you might want to have a look at the sg3_utils package that has helped me a zillion times with usb thumbdrives, etc.....
> 
> http://www.torque.net/sg/u_index.html
> 
> its not in portage, so you'll have to go to the web site and grab the source code.  They have a lot of information on the web site and here is a walk-through I did for the MLUG on Redhat (but should be the same on Gentoo too)
> ...

 

Interesting utils, but they don't help with this situation as the devices aren't registered AT ALL, so the sg3 utils have nothing to tell you.  They're only useful if usb-storage actually manages to initialise the device, which it appears isn't happening properly here.

----------

## elvis38

Did you find a fix? I seem to have the same problem. See:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=147743

Cheers!

----------

